# Is it okay to leave one dog home and take the other out every day???



## tinyme (May 7, 2013)

I'm new here and would appreciate any advice on this situation. I hope I've posted in the right area. This will probably get long; cliff's notes version is bolded.


*I have two dogs*--one I've had for almost 9 years; she is *a small terrier mutt* whom I rescued from an alley as a puppy. She's a toy-sized dog, maybe 10 pounds. Her disposition has been quite anxious from the start, but she's also very sweet and friendly. 

The other dog is a *6 year old pitbull*, who was my ex-husband's dog. He got her as a puppy and when we split up, he was unable to care for her and I opted to keep her with her sister instead of taking her away from her home and giving her to the pound. She was *very large, strong, and disobedient* (he never trained her as a puppy). It was a very very rough transition the first couple years I had her (going on 4 years now), but she more or less listens to things like "come, sit, stay," etc. unless she's distracted out in the yard. On occasion she absolutely will not listen to me, especially if others are around or she is zoned in on another dog/animal. She killed a stray cat once in the yard that had bitten my smaller dog. *She has never shown aggression toward a human EVER, but does not do well with 95% of other dogs, and will try to kill any other animal she encounters (cats, birds, etc.). 
*

*After consulting with several "pitbull trainers," they suggested I no longer take her around other animals or small children.* Unfortunately I became sick in the time that I was working with her and *I no longer am able to walk her on a leash*. She was not leash trained and refuses to walk on one. And she weighs only 10 lbs. less than I do. 

Long story short, I moved into a house I can barely afford solely for the large fenced backyard. *The dogs have TONS of space to run and I play fetch with them multiple times daily.* They go in and out as they please and enjoy sleeping on the grass in the sun, or playing in the sprinklers, or simply sniffing around.



*My question is this:* When the issues first arose with the pitbull, I was still taking my small dog with me for walks, to run errands, or to sit at cafes with friends. She was almost always at my side for years. Since my husband and I split up several years ago, it has been very difficult to take the small dog out and leave the pitbull home. *I've been wondering for a long time if it's okay for me to keep taking my small dog out and about, and leave the pitbull at home alone. * I feel like I'm depriving my smaller (well-behaved and sociable) dog because of the pit's issues.


My big concerns are:
--*Will the pitbull become jealous of the small dog over time?*
--When I do take the small dog out to the vet or groomers, I have to first put the pit outside. If she is in the house, she starts freaking out that I'm putting a leash on the little dog and not her. She will try and grab the leash and yank it, or she will simply get all up in my little dog's face and it's impossible to get out the door. She will lose all control and start knocking tables and lamps over, fighting to get out the front door, etc. It is a huge hassle.
--Similarly, any time they are separated, the pitbull gets extremely "excited" and thrashes around. I think they are so used to being together that it makes her very anxious, and I don't doubt that she is jealous as well.


The dog trainers I've had come to the house have suggested my pit is "beyond hope" in terms of being trained appropriately. One even said she will kill my smaller dog if I continue to let them cohabitate. I can't see this happening under normal circumstances; they are both food aggressive and I've learned to feed them at the same time but far away from each other, and have no problems. The pit inhales her dinner and she knows to sit quietly in the corner until the little dog is done. She will sit like this for 15 or 20 minutes, no problem. They sleep together every night, cuddled in a little pile in a big bed. They will not sleep in separate beds. And both dogs are groomed and taken to the vet separately. 

In general, everyone who meets my dogs thinks *they are the sweetest, most people-loving animals ever*. Happy as clams. They always have their tongues out and tails wagging. 

But *I do feel very guilty about having to keep the pit here in the yard and house, and subsequently, the little dog as well.* I feel guilty separating them though too. The alternatives suggested to me have been to "get rid" of the pit, but I couldn't fathom doing that. She is sweet as could be and makes me smile every day. 

I'm sorry this is so long. Any advice about separating them would be soooo appreciated!!!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well you are asking strangers who have never seen/read your dog for help/advice. This is after you said trainers (plural) have advised you at the very least to be careful and that training may be beyond you. Sounds like you looking for an answer you want, not what is realistic.


----------



## tinyme (May 7, 2013)

wvasko said:


> Well you are asking strangers who have never seen/read your dog for help/advice. This is after you said trainers (plural) have advised you at the very least to be careful and that training may be beyond you. Sounds like you looking for an answer you want, not what is realistic.


Thank you for your reply. 

I'm afraid I don't fully understand what you mean with that last sentence...?

I spoke to 3 trainers total. One bred, raised, and trained pits for 10+ years. He is an acquaintance and stepped in to help when I first took over as the pit's "primary" owner when my husband and I split. His advice and guidance was extremely helpful, but more had to do with obedience training around the house. Simpler things like keeping her off the furniture, knowing what was appropriate to chew, not barking at the mailman, "telling" me when she needs to go out, etc. She is fantastic in these areas.

The next trainer came and met the dogs once, and I talked with him several times via phone and email. He was under the impression that the pit was a very good-natured dog who had not been trained at all as a puppy (which is true). He said getting her to walk on a leash would be a looooong uphill battle. It was around this time that I got sick, and I have been chronically sick since then (going on 4 years now). I am hooked to an IV pole here at home and am in a fragile state; I will continue to be for the rest of my life. I'm only in my 20s and did not expect this. I personally would never have bought or adopted a large breed dog on my own. It is not an easy decision to make. If I am not a "good enough" owner for her, I'd love someone to tell me so. I can respect that, I wonder all the time, hence the guilt I feel. But my health is out of my control at this point. Obviously I cannot be walking an 80 lb. pitbull down the street while dragging 30 lbs of IV equipment. I weigh 90 lbs. on a good day, for reference.

Anyway, the last trainer I dealt with came highly regarded. I only spoke to her on the phone twice and she emailed me once. She never met my dogs. She was the one who stated my pitbull would kill my small dog. Her reasoning came as soon as I mentioned I had a toy-sized female dog: "One day, she'll see the little dog as a toy or a weak animal and rip her to shreds." Something along those lines. Frankly, almost everything she said went against what the other two trainers had said, both of whom had met my dogs. I found her to be quite rude and short in general. Everything about pitbulls with her was--off the bat, knowing nothing about my dog--"They are natural killers, they don't play well with others, you shouldn't have gotten a female," etc. 

If she is right, fine. I guess that's kind of what I'm asking. She suggested I "get rid" of my pitbull. I have a heart and I love this animal--she is like a child to me--and I can't fathom just "getting rid" of her. So I know nobody here can fully assess my situation via the internet. If I need to have someone come observe my dogs again, then that would be a very helpful answer. 

Anyway I don't know what I'm rambling for. All I want to know is what to do here. I'm not looking for a specific answer, and I don't think I am some dog expert, which is why I'm asking for advice. I just want something that can point me in the right direction. 2 trainers say one thing, and 1 says the opposite (and disturbed me quite a bit, so it's never left my mind). No, I can't afford to spend thousands on dog training. And I can no longer physically do what a lot of adults can do. If my health limits my ability to care for this dog, so be it. I just need someone to tell me so--someone who knows what they are talking about. All I want for her is to be happy and healthy. I would never ever put her down or drop her off at my local pound. Pitbulls here in LA rarely get rescued or adopted. But I will find her a good home or a sanctuary if that's what's in her best interest.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

A couple of things here. Keeping the Pittie cooped up is definitely not going to help matters. If the dog is truly "beyond hope" and unsafe around children, then I'd put her down...like today. It wouldn't assume that your dog trainers actually know anything, though. Many aggressive dogs can have their issues corrected at least to where they are trustworthy when under direct supervision. The dog may be beyond hope of me fixing her behavior, but that doesn't mean nobody can do it. I'm not even sure how one becomes a "Pitbull trainer".

And aggression towards other dogs and small animals does not necessarily equate to aggression toward humans. The three can be separate issues or they can be combined in the same animal.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> I'm afraid I don't fully understand what you mean with that last sentence...?


Sometimes we want the answer to be what we want it to be, As an owner you love your dog and want to hear that all will be good. You are not alone in that as sometimes it's hard to be objective.

Ok that being said it appears that one trainer saw dog once and that (if I have time setup right) was 4 years and possibly changes have now occurred in your dog. Even 2nd trainer that helped you at first was 4 or more years ago.


> Anyway, the last trainer I dealt with came highly regarded. I only spoke to her on the phone twice and she emailed me once. She never met my dogs. She was the one who stated my pitbull would kill my small dog. Her reasoning came as soon as I mentioned I had a toy-sized female dog: "One day, she'll see the little dog as a toy or a weak animal and rip her to shreds." Something along those lines. Frankly, almost everything she said went against what the other two trainers had said, both of whom had met my dogs. I found her to be quite rude and short in general.


Being highly regarded means something and everything she said is a possibility, Large dogs of any breed kill smaller dogs. It happens!!!!

I would worry more about you and your health and dog handling ability which appears to be a big problem with a large strong dog. Hate to say it but safety for you is a big concern, not talking about you getting bit but just getting knocked down etc etc etc. My online opinion (which in the long run means nothing) is you are much more important than your dog.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

In general, yes it's ok to take one dog out and leave the other at home. I don't have any advice for the rest of your situation, sorry.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't see anything in your description that makes the pit bull "beyond training" however, it sounds like you may not be physically capable of safely working with her. That doesn't mean the dog aggression can be trained away, I mean that she may be able to be trained to be under control for safe leash walks. Some people get the dog comfortable with wearing a muzzle for walking in public in case another dog runs up to that dog. 
As for wanting to kill cats and birds and such, that's pretty much par for the course. My dog killed a bird right out of the air one day and it took about 2 years of training to have a solid "Leave it" around the neighborhood cats (he could still never be trusted in a room with one). Pit bulls are terriers, terriers often have small animal prey drive so many people wouldn't consider this a problem (assuming she can be taught to be under control on walks)

I'm assuming the trainer's suggestion to not walk her around small children was strictly due to her size and being untrained, not due to aggression. 
It is hard to rehome a dog aggressive dog of any breed, but possible. Rehoming a human aggressive dog is basically not going to happen due to massive liability.

I do agree with the trainer who said that having her and the small dog loose and alone together is a risk. Will she ever do anything? Maybe, maybe not. But she is a dog-aggressive dog with huge prey drive and that right there indicates it is a real risk. I would highly suggest separating when you are not there to watch them. Personally, if I wasn't strong enough to control the larger dog, I would also separate when I was home ("crate and rotate").

I think it is quite possible that over time the pit bull will get more and more frustrated and less and less social being cooped up at the house. I know how hard it can be to find a safe home for a dog aggressive dog, but I think it should be something to seriously consider. 

Maybe contact Bad Rap in Oakland?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

How big is this pit bull? You say she weighs only 10 lbs. less than you do, but female pits are only supposed to be between 30 and 50 pounds. I'm wondering if you even have a pit, or one of the larger bully breeds. 

And yes, it's fine to take the little dog out and leave the bigger one at home. You can leave the bigger one with something to distract her -- a black Kong stuffed with peanut butter or cottage cheese or canned dog food with a bully stick frozen in the middle, for example.

I don't think it sounds like your large dog is likely to kill the smaller one. I would never leave them together unsupervised, though, just because it's a safety issue (big dogs can accidentally kill small ones even in play, and a minor scuffle over a toy or whatever can escalate, even with dogs who get along 99% of the time).


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Complex answer:
1. It doesn't sound bad to leave the Pit alone. However, it sounds 'dangerous' for you to leave her with while you walk the other dog. I don't mean this dog will bite you, but I can easily see her knocking you down or scratching you, possible breaking the IV.
2. You have a large, athletic dog, but you can't exercise her. Regardless of that, she sounds sweet and reasonably behaved to you.
3. My opinion is that she won't be aggressive with the little dog. It depends how well the little dog can handle the big dog, whether the big dog might hurt the little dog by accident.
4. I think the big dog can be rehabilitated, trained, and exercised by someone else.
5. So, in the long term, I suggest that you start looking for someone experienced, who wants an athletic Pit. I don't think there's a rush, but I do think it will be healthier for you and better for the Pit.
6. On the other hand, I don't recommend just giving up the Pit, b/c I agree adoption could be hard. But, you could search for the right person.


----------



## tinyme (May 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your thoughtful responses.

It has been a few years now where I've thought a lot about this situation. Like I said, I never would have wanted to have a pitbull. I know I am not "cut out" for one. The alternative was my ex taking her to the pound and I just couldn't bear it. She didn't deserve to be put down. Now that she is older, I think we have all learned to live with each other quite well, but I agree with many of the points made here and I will take them into consideration.

As to having her put in a pit sancuary or rescue, or finding her a new home, I will start looking into it and see how it goes. Ideally, I would love for her to be able to run around with other larger dogs that can play with her the way she likes to play.


--I don't keep her penned up though. She has a huge yard. She can easily run herself to sleep, and she does daily. I unhook my IV to take showers or go outside and run errands, so I will sit out back and play fetch with the pit alone. She loves to play fetch. We play until she collapses. 

--She has never shown ANY aggression toward a human, adult or child. She has not been around many children, except when she was a puppy. Given the trainer's suggestion, I have opted not to bring children around her. Whether this has been a bad thing, I can't say. I would never want to risk a child's safety, even though I can't in a million years see my dog attacking a human being. 

--I agree killing (or wanting to kill) cats and birds is not necessarily vicious behavior. I grew up with Wheaten terriers and every one of them was docile as could be around people but killed more possums, skunks, raccoons, birds, squirrels, and cats than my pit ever has. Even my little 10 pound dog has killed a few birds. No biggie.

--As soon as the pit had all her shots as a puppy, I insisted my husband let me take her to the dog park. I took her several times a week for about 1.5 years. I really wanted to make sure she was socialized properly with other dogs from the getgo. She played well throughout that time. No issues at all. At some point, as she grew to full-size, she started getting a little antsy around the larger more alpha type dogs. Like when they'd all chase after a ball, if my pit got it and the other dogs started chasing her, she'd run into a corner or behind me with her tail between her legs. One day, she was crouched behind me while two greyhounds started sniffing her butt and she started shaking and all the hair on her back stood up. I got her out of there ASAP and we stopped going to the dog park then.
She plays very well 99% of the time with my small dog. The only other dogs she's really been around since then have been my parents' wheatens, or dogs we've ran into on the street or at the vet. She is not aggressive, but she likes to play and it takes some calmer (more well-behaved) dogs off-guard. She plays very well with the wheatens, as they are more her size and energy level. 
My small dog is like the size of the pit's head, so she gets roughed up sometimes when they play but she seems to enjoy it. My friends and family have all found it funny how much my small dog will instigate the pit. The pit won't bite or nip at her at all. Mostly she will run circles around the little one, and the little one will bark. Then they'll run circles and circles around the yard together, drink some water, and take a nap.

--The food thing is the only issue I've had between the two of them. Food and toys. They are completely separated and supervised when eating. Even if it's just a snack or biscuit. Toys are difficult because the pit will eat them. I had a pit mix when I was a teen who loved her Kong, but this pit I have now ate the X-Large sized one in about an hour. She eats tennis balls no problem. My mother gave her a cow femur while dogsitting one time (I won't give them bones) and my pit snapped it in half like a potato chip and then ate the whole thing in about 6 minutes, then vomited it all up. Same with rawhide.

The only toy I've found she can play safely with is an oversized softball from the batting cage. It's made of rubber and she absolutely cannot chew through it. 

Luckily she is not destructive to my furniture and doesn't chew anything else around the house.


--I am also not sure if she is technically a pitbull or some other kind of bully terrier. Her father was a blue nose stud who is in a lot of action movies and hot rod magazines. The breeder breeds beautiful blue nose pits for a large profit. My dog was the result of his stud "accidentally" impregnating a red nose pit. Or so the story goes. But yes, she is much larger than most pits I have seen. She is very muscular. I prefer the term "voluptuous."


Anyway I will re-read all of your replies and figure out what to do from here. I will also start separating them when I leave and see how that goes. I had a nanny-cam years ago because I had a landlord who was snooping around my house when I would leave so I've seen that all my dogs really do when I'm gone is sleep or lick each other.


Thanks again.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> 4. I think the big dog can be rehabilitated, trained, and exercised by someone else.
> 5. So, in the long term, I suggest that you start looking for someone experienced, who wants an athletic Pit. I don't think there's a rush, but I do think it will be healthier for you and better for the Pit.
> 6. On the other hand, I don't recommend just giving up the Pit, b/c I agree adoption could be hard. But, you could search for the right person.


I can't say much on the main issue of this thread, but I will definitely back up hanksimon. I have three dogs right now. Two are "informal" fosters. One of the fosters I love to death, he is such a sweet guy for the most part, but does have reactivity aggression problems (ask my husband who went to the ER, and myself who got bitten but not as badly). He is 90lbs, loves cuddles but is TERRIFIED of a person moving quickly or raising their voice. The other foster, he is a sweetheart, but not the right personality for us (and Caeda doesn't seem to like him much, no fights, just unharmonious lets say), I love him too, but honestly, I'm on the same page as Caeda...he has a personality that just isn't compatible with our lifestyle. On top of this, things are overwhelming with the three here...personal time has disappeared, plus my husband just wants them both gone (after the bite he's done with it). Even though the intent from the beginning with these two was to give them homes temporarily (rather than them go to the SPCA right off the bat), do some training with them and adopt them out, my heart breaks whenever I think of letting them go....but fact is we have done everything we can for them, we know what kind of homes they need (types of owners, one dog homes, one with cats ok, the other not so much, preferably older children not toddlers etc). I know that both of them will be better off and flourish even more once they go.....though on the upside (and consider this as applying to you and the Pit!) the dogs will carry on what they have learned from us, obedience, human kindness, love etc. If you can't provide the best environment for the dog and you try to find that environment it doesn't make you a bad owner, or a bad person, it means that you care enough to provide that for them, even if you aren't the one they are physically with them in the end. There is a big difference (to me at least) between "dumping" or "giving away" a dog, and making sure that dog goes to a place where they can flourish. 
Anyway, just thought I'd chime in there....I'm not saying that you should, but I'm just saying don't beat yourself up for considering it. With your health issues being long term it is worth serious thought. I was somewhat disabled for a while and had a REALLY hard time doing lots of basic things, especially with Caeda (we only had her back then), I luckily am about 90% back to normal, if I had known my issues were going to be permanent I wouldn't even have dared handling a large dog, especially one that needed a lot of help. Really, my heart goes out to you and I don't envy your position or the decision. Good luck.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I am sorry you have this problem to deal with on top of being sick. 

I think it might be best to rehome the pit, if you can. It doesn't have anything to do with you being a bad owner. You sound like a very good owner, just one that physically cannot handle the demands of a larger, untrained dog. Not only is it difficult for you, it's not a great thing for the pit either, because he can't be walked, or trained the way he should be, in order to work on some of the issues he might have.

That said, the trainers you mention didin't have extensive interaction with your dogs, right? One didn't even meet them, if I understand correctly. So, even though they might be educated on some level, and can give you some general advice, unless they worked with your dogs, it seems like of the things they said may be a bit of a stretch, like the pit being "beyond training". 
The thing is, when you put all the things the trainers have said to you, over the years, it can make it seem overwhelming, and negative. 

I tend to think that the pit isn't beyond training. You just aren't able to train him yourself, due to your illness. That is no criticism of you. Just facts. However, as others have mentioned, it may be difficult to rehome, if you consider him to be dog aggressive.

I will be sending positive thoughts that you are able to come up with a solution!


----------



## tinyme (May 7, 2013)

Greater Swiss said:


> I can't say much on the main issue of this thread, but I will definitely back up hanksimon. I have three dogs right now. Two are "informal" fosters. One of the fosters I love to death, he is such a sweet guy for the most part, but does have reactivity aggression problems (ask my husband who went to the ER, and myself who got bitten but not as badly). He is 90lbs, loves cuddles but is TERRIFIED of a person moving quickly or raising their voice. The other foster, he is a sweetheart, but not the right personality for us (and Caeda doesn't seem to like him much, no fights, just unharmonious lets say), I love him too, but honestly, I'm on the same page as Caeda...he has a personality that just isn't compatible with our lifestyle. On top of this, things are overwhelming with the three here...personal time has disappeared, plus my husband just wants them both gone (after the bite he's done with it). Even though the intent from the beginning with these two was to give them homes temporarily (rather than them go to the SPCA right off the bat), do some training with them and adopt them out, my heart breaks whenever I think of letting them go....but fact is we have done everything we can for them, we know what kind of homes they need (types of owners, one dog homes, one with cats ok, the other not so much, preferably older children not toddlers etc). I know that both of them will be better off and flourish even more once they go.....though on the upside (and consider this as applying to you and the Pit!) the dogs will carry on what they have learned from us, obedience, human kindness, love etc. If you can't provide the best environment for the dog and you try to find that environment it doesn't make you a bad owner, or a bad person, it means that you care enough to provide that for them, even if you aren't the one they are physically with them in the end. There is a big difference (to me at least) between "dumping" or "giving away" a dog, and making sure that dog goes to a place where they can flourish.
> Anyway, just thought I'd chime in there....I'm not saying that you should, but I'm just saying don't beat yourself up for considering it. With your health issues being long term it is worth serious thought. I was somewhat disabled for a while and had a REALLY hard time doing lots of basic things, especially with Caeda (we only had her back then), I luckily am about 90% back to normal, if I had known my issues were going to be permanent I wouldn't even have dared handling a large dog, especially one that needed a lot of help. Really, my heart goes out to you and I don't envy your position or the decision. Good luck.


Thank you so much for this. I know my pit is a happy dog. My vet marvels at her health and good nature; she's full of kisses and her tail wags so hard all the time that her whole body shakes. What kills me is picturing her with a more active owner, being able to do things like hiking or running on the beach. When she was a pup, I was able to take her to do these things and she had such a blast. I took her to the mountains once and she was so stimulated by everything in the woods. She went swimming in the lake even. I also hate to deprive her of the opportunity to be among more people, other dogs, and society in general. I have friends with pits on both sides of the spectrum--some that can't leave the house without a muzzle and spend most of their time "guarding" the fence, and others that are so personable and friendly that they go everywhere with their owners. Even bully service dogs. 

I am trying to look at it like you said--I want her to have the best life she can, because she deserves it. She is a wonderful and loving dog that senses when I feel ill and licks my face if I cry. She loves me and her sister--this I know. I mentioned she killed a cat upthread. The story is--I was lying in bed one evening, not asleep but just lying down. I'd left the back door open for the dogs to run in and out. The pit was napping in her bed and my little dog was outside sniffing around in the grass. I suddenly heard my little dog yelping, making these horrible sounds like she was being hurt. I looked out the window and there was a HUGE black stray cat on top of her. This cat was at least 1.5 times the size of my dog. Next thing I know, I hear the pit jumping around on the hardwood, running through the living room. The cat outside now has my little dog by the ear or neck or something and is dragging her across the yard. My pit comes flying out the door and she ran into the mix, sort of ramming into my little dog and the cat. She then grabbed the cat by the neck and--SNAP. She dropped the cat and stood there for a good minute or so, staring at it. I was kind of in shock. 

In the end, my little dog had some bites and scratches on her which healed fine, and my pit had a big cat scratch across her eye. 

That was the first and only time she attacked a cat, but ever since then, if she sees them in the yard or out in the street, she wants to get them very badly.


Anyway, good luck to you with finding homes for your fosters. If I were to find the right home for my pit, I don't think I would hesitate so much for her to leave us. I do really just want her to be happy and loved. If I felt she had a bad life right now, I wouldn't hesitate at all to forfeit her. But for the time being, she is healthy and well-fed and given lots of love, so that will have to do. I will put the word out and see what comes of this. Thanks.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> She plays very well 99% of the time with my small dog. The only other dogs she's really been around since then have been my parents' wheatens, or dogs we've ran into on the street or at the vet. She is not aggressive, but she likes to play and it takes some calmer (more well-behaved) dogs off-guard. She plays very well with the wheatens, as they are more her size and energy level.


This makes me very much wonder if she's actually dog aggressive overall or if she is mainly leash reactive. To a degree, I think that leash reactivity can be a training issue while dog aggression is more of a genetic thing. So this may indicate she's got more potential for dealing with being out in public with other dogs than you have been lead to believe.

Obviously I cannot see the dog and I'm not an expert anyway, but I've fostered a few leash reactive/ selectively aggressive pit bulls and gotten them successfully adopted out. Neither was truly out-and-out dog aggressive and that makes a big difference in trying to find suitable homes.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I have 2 dogs & only take one (because Josefina tarts to get out of the yard when I take her ... Even on leash :/)


----------

